# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijn in voeten en handen, stress??

## Linda1981

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds deze winter dat ik erg last heb van me voeten en handen. 
Bijna nu drie jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd aan me voet, me teen was gebroken geweest en me bot was vergroeid waardoor het uit me teen stak.
Sindsdien kon ik geen andere schoenen aan als wijdzittende, zoals crocs. 
Nu heb ik heel de winter op crocs gelopen omdat andere schoenen gewoon een hel waren. Nu na afgelopen winter heb ik steeds een verschrikkelijke pijn na een stukje lopen of te lang te hebben gestaan. Me voeten zijn rood, voelen niet warm aan maar branden verschrikkelijk en jeuken. De warme zomerweken heb ik er geen last van gehad, maar nu het langzaam wat kouder word beginnen me voeten weer en nu ook mijn handen, ze zijn rood en tintelen en jeuken. 
Door de pijn kan ik niet veel, slaap slecht waardoor ik ook vaak vermoeid ben en overdags nog een paar uur bij slaap omdat ik anders echt een wrak ben. Ik heb ook al een slaapprobleem van kleins af aan en gebruik hiervoor temazepan, 2 keer per week, meer mag niet van mijn dokter. 
Ik ben al meerdere malen een paar keer per week bij de dokter geweest voor deze pijn maar die zegt dat het stress is. 
Ik heb amiflorgel gebruikt van VSM maar dat hielp niet, ook allerlei andere tips voor bijvoorbeeld wintervoeten, maar dat hielp ook niet. 
Niets lijkt te werken en word nu door me voeten belemmerd in me dagelijkse bezigheden. Huishouden is een hel om te doen waardoor ik daarin vaak achterloop uit angst voor de pijn, heb wel thuiszorg 1 keer per week.
Voor me kinderen is het ook niet leuk, ook omdat ik een straatvrees heb door me verleden is het al moeilijk om dingen te ondernemen, waar ik op een manier voor me kinderen me erover heen kan zetten, maar nu word het alleen maar moeilijker omdat naar de supermarkt gaan al veel pijn opleverd. 
Soms heb ik dagen dat ik helemaal niet kan lopen van de pijn en me handen opgezwollen voelen en net lijkt of er geen gevoel of kracht in zit. 
De dokter wil me niet doorsturen en blijft het gooien op stress, maar mijn gevoel zegt dat er meer is maar zou niet weten wat. 
Ik word van deze pijn alleen maar moeier, depressief en futloos. Waardoor ik me ook weer schuldig voel naar me kinderen. 

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en wat ik kan doen.

alvast bedankt
Groetjes Linda

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Linda,
Mijn eerste gedachte is vitamine B12 tekort.
Weet je of dit weleens geprikt is bij je? Anders zou ik daar gewoon op aandringen bij je huisarts, want je hebt recht op een bloedonderzoek.
Als het niet geprikt is dan niet gewoon maar B12 pilletjes gaan kopen, want als je een tekort hebt op weefselniveau dan los je dat niet op met pilletjes en zou je injecties moeten krijgen.
Vraag daarnaast om een algemeen bloedonderzoek waarin de belangrijkste dingen uitgesloten kunnen worden, zoals bezinking, bloedsuiker, cholesterol, reumafactoren, vitamines en mineralen.

Daarnaast vraag ik me af of je steunzolen hebt? Dit zou misschien wat van je teenklachten kunnen verminderen, maar doet natuurlijk niets voor je handen.

Om meer te lezen over B12 tekort heb je hier een informatieve website: 
http://home.kpn.nl/hindrikdejong/

----------


## Linda1981

Dank je wel voor je reactie. 
Daar heb ik zelf niet bij stil gestaan. Ik ga morgen die site even goed lezen.
Ik heb van kleins af aan al steeds bloedarmoede en moet al meer ijzer vaak slikken. Dus dat zou het goed kunnen weten, maar dat het dan zo'n groot effect kan hebben op je lichaam kan ik niet bedenken eerlijk gezegd, daar weet ik vermoeidheid van en meer niet.

Alvast bedankt.

Liefs Linda

----------


## Sefi

B12 tekort is anders dan ijzertekort, maar het gaat wel vaker samen.
Van B12 tekort kun je behoorlijk ernstige klachten krijgen en heel vaak hoor je van klachten in handen en voeten. Maar misschien herken je nog wel meer als je de symptomen gaat lezen.

----------


## Linda1981

Ik heb de symptonen gelezen en best geschrokken ervan. Veel ervan herken ik dat ik dat ook in de loop van me leven of heb gehad of nog steeds last van heb. 
Eigenlijk heb ik alle klachten op incontinentie, dementie, gewichtsverlies en psychose na.
Donderdag kan ik bloed laten prikken, en dan wachten op de uitslag en verdere stappen. 

Me dokter had ook al gekeken en was hier op gekomen, hij dacht inderdaad eerst stress omdat ik dat nu redelijk veel heb door omstandigheden. En had ook al in het systeem gezet als ik terug kom met de klachten me door te verwijzen voor deze onderzoeken omdat ik vaanf me 12e zichtbare klachten heb, waaronder vooral bloedarmoede en een zeer heftige menstruatie waarbij me koorts ook opliep tot de 40 of er over ging. 
Maar veel symptomen werden bij mij gekoppeld aan me ptss doordat ik een slachtoffer ben geworden van een loverboy. 
Dus ben benieuwd naar de uitslag van het bloed. Hij heeft gelijk ook alles gedaan, b6 folium schildklier en nog wat dingen.

----------


## Sefi

Fijn dat je bloed kan laten prikken.
Inderdaad kan je schildklier ook dergelijke klachten geven bedacht ik later. Goed dat je huisarts dat ook heeft aangekruist!
Laat je nog even weten wat de uitslag was?
En vraag even naar de waarde van je B12. Vaak wordt 133 als laagst normale waarde aangehouden en wordt er gezegd dat je B12 goed is als je er boven zit, maar veel mensen hebben onder de 200 al serieuze klachten. Ik zelf voel me pas goed als m'n b12 boven de 350 zit.

----------


## Linda1981

Hoi Hoi, 

Ik heb vandaag de uitslag gehad van de bloedtest. 
Ik heb inderdaad een b12 tekort. De dokter zei dat het idd boven de 130 moest zijn en bij mij was het 77.
Hij heeft ook nog overlegd om meerdere testen te doen met iets in me maag wat precies kon ik er niet uithalen. 
De rest was verder wel in orde, schildklier, nieren, b1/6.
Hij zei dat na het overleg dat even nog niet nodig was, eerst kijken wat de injecties doet en dan weer bloed prikken en dan steeds verder zoeken hoe en wat.
Net al een injectie gehad, 1 ampul. Dus eind okt weer bloed prikken en dan kijken of het helpt.

Ik zal dan ook weer melden hoe het gaat en of het werkt en alles er rondom bij. 
Maar toch ik wil ik zeker even een bedankje plaatsen, had u niet geantwoord, had ik nu nog lopen sukkelen en geen antwoord op me pijnen gehad.
Dus bij deze enorm bedankt.

Liefs Linda

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Linda,
Fijn te horen dat het duidelijk geworden is waardoor je klachten veroorzaakt worden.
B12 van 77 is echt énorm laag!!
Hoeveel injecties krijg je voordat je weer moet bloedprikken?
Eet je vegetarisch? B12 zit namelijk in vlees en zuivelprodukten. Als je dit gewoon eet en je hebt dit tekort dan vermoed ik dat je lichaam de B12 uit de voeding niet opneemt. Het kan zijn dat je dan voortaan regelmatig injecties moet krijgen.
Er is een speciale bloedtest voor om te kijken of je lichaam het niet opneemt, maar dat had dan eigenlijk al voor de eerste injectie onderzocht moeten worden.
Ik ben inderdaad benieuwd hoe het verder gaat en ik hoop dat na verloop van tijd je klachten ook zullen gaan afnemen.

----------


## Linda1981

Hoi Hoi, 

Ja ik ben ook inderdaad al veel gaan lezen nu erover en zag dat dit wel erg laag is. De dokter zei ook al over me eten, of ik dat genoeg eet, ik eet elke ochtend 2 gebakken eieren met ham, en voldoende zuivel en groente en vlees. Ik ben gek op vlees en wil het ook elke dag hebben. Hij denkt ook dat me lichaam het niet opneemt en heeft overlegd met iets wat te doen, heb nu 1 injectie gehad, over 2 weken weer bloedprikken en dan kijken of de waarde omhoog gaat, dan hoor ik hoe of wat. Hij wil ook me bloed laten nakijken met iets van de maag, of ik een auto immuum stoornis heb, omdat ik ook vaak buikpijn heb en ook vaak ziek ben, een zuchtje wind en ik heb wat. Dus de molen is begonnen en ik merk nu dat ik erg veel in de war ben, ene kant erg opgelucht en zeer blij dat er wat gevonden is en dat er hoop is, maar andere kant ook erg geschrokken dat het echt is en ook dat het zoveel teweeg in je lichaam en leven kan veroorzaken. Het fijnste zou ik vinden als de pijn in me voeten weg gaat, dat ik weer kan rennen en spelen met de kids en wat met ze kan wandelen.

----------

